# Thread For Jon... Caterham Brrrrrrmmmmm



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Had an interesting morning here......playing around with a pair of Caterhams, unfortunately I cannot say much about them, well anything at all really :lol: suffice to say it was very sunny and cold but great fun  its good to have your own test track sometimes :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Very cool David. Im sure the results of your work will soon be out there for us all to drool over. very cool.

Sadly my 7 is gone, I sold it in Jan, it was a sad day


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Sounds good.

Will get another 7 one day.


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Used to have one too.....................


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

JonW said:


> Very cool David. Im sure the results of your work will soon be out there for us all to drool over. very cool.
> 
> Sadly my 7 is gone, I sold it in Jan, it was a sad day


Sold it? Must be the heat.....addled your brain Jon........ :lol:

Wojya get, wojya get......Cobra? 250LM? Pushbike? :cry2:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hee hee, nah I just didnt use it enough to justify keeping it really as where we live its all a bit too citified really, but it was a great car, real 'sportsbike with 4 wheels' stuff and I would have another one If I was in the UK perhaps as it was very usable over distance too... but not in rain! The cash will go on other things including the new 'UK car' we need for our holiday... whatever that eventually becomes I guess... you lot still havent found me the perfect 'weapon' yet  :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Go gangster and get a 750iL


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I do like the 750IL, its the last of the proper old saloons I reckon. very cool... but all the modern gangsta's I know drive lexus'... hmm


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

JonW said:


> I do like the 750IL, its the last of the proper old saloons I reckon. very cool... but all the modern gangsta's I know drive lexus'... hmm


Yeah, but were old skool bad boys


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Somewhat OT...but last weekend the 710 took my car (black LS430 w/black tint) to the grocery store. The kid loading her stuff in the trunk/boot asked if she was somebody famous. Made her day.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Superb! people used to wave and say hello when I dove a mint early spitifre Mk3 back in the late 90s and one kid stopped to stare whilst in bat and I watched him get bowled out as we drove past the village green, LOL


----------

